# Mint*Leaf Fresh Off The Runway



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Meet my new LaMancha doe kid  She shipped in from Indiana yesterday, I'm so in love with her already  She's such a sweetie!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! I can see why you love her already, heck, I love her too.....great conformation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats she is beautiful.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! I'm ecstatic about her


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's so pretty!


----------

